# No Sound, DirectSound error



## NovaX81 (Aug 19, 2008)

I had to recover windows with backup files (following MS instructions). Upon doing this, i had to restore one or two drivers, as is usual.

I have an ASUS Xonar D2X. No matter how many times i uninstall and reinstall the driver, restarting between each step, its refusing to acknowledge the soundcard for any audio purposes. Any help?

Mobo:
Gigabyte PE45-DQ6
Soundcard:
ASUS Xonar D2X 7.1

using official driver from asus site


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

HOW are you trying to reinstall the driver?

(Side comment, your are assuming that we know what the *ASUS Xonar D2X* is, I had to Google it to find out it's a sound card)

You should have the original CD that came with the card.

Go into *Device Manager* and see what is listed as your sound card, in the *Sound, video and game controllers* section. If it does not specifically list the Xonar, Windows installed it's default generic sound driver. This is your problem, not easy to override.

Use *Device Manager* to remove the driver, and *DO NOT REBOOT* (or Windows will just reinstall the generic).

Go into *Add/Remove Programs* and uninstall the the sound utility if it's still listed.

You may want to use *Driver Cleaner Pro* to ensure everything if removed. (Recommended by nVidia for fully uninstalling their drivers)

Now use the Xonar CD to reinstall everything.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

To be honest tecknomage, the fact that it had 7.1 next to it was a bit of a giveaway, plus it is the major alternative to X-Fi (in fact it uses their chip)> 

Anyway, i think you will find the issue is a result of not having installed the chipset drivers. 

BTW, nova i think you will find your mobo is a EP45, not a PE45. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2831 If this is correct, 


Download the chipset drivers here: http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_chipset_intel._p4x_sereis.exe

Install the chipset drivers and restart. 

Ensure onboard sound is disabled in the bios.

Restart in safe mode (tap F8 on startup)

Resintall the xonar drivers.

Restart normally.

Also there has been a bios update that is probably worth installing. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2831


----------

